# Blossom bar wrap & Hazard



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

There is a boat in the fence fully wrapped and deflated. The frame and one tower are in play and two other groups hit it hard enough to to puncture their tubes. It is not visible from the scout and no warning flagging was there on Sunday 10/28


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty gnarly. Good heads up.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

idaho whitewater just posted this pic


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

I think they may have thought a pumpkin on the crux rock was enough.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, that is gnarly. Glad that's not my rig. Is that in the standard line??


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

jamesthomas said:


> Is that in the standard line??


Yep, they needed to make it about 1 more raft length river right


----------



## Freeflow1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Curry County Sheriff and USFS will be working on removing the wrapped boat on Friday this week.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

That is an ugly wrap! Not sure about squeezing down the beaver slide until it's removed - it looks really tight.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

I swung by with maybe a foot to spare in a 16'. It's tight (pucker factor: 4.5) but sounds like it'll be gone soon enough.


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

what's the blue thing under the surface immediately downstream?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

semievolved said:


> what's the blue thing under the surface immediately downstream?


Another post I read said there is an IK hanging off the boat and two buckets.. if you look close you can see one of the buckets in the white of the rapid.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

It took them three times to get a drift boat out, that was in a much safer spot to work on, so I wouldn’t plan on it leaving till the water gets high.


----------



## Freeflow1 (Jul 5, 2017)

We are so fortunate that we, as citizens of a nation, have people who are paid, and dedicated to take care of our rivers and do the kind of hard work that it takes to deal with problems like this.


----------



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

I was in a party where our first boat was cut and a tube popped which spooked out our party of 14. I opted to take a right side run which I didn't think was possible at this level but we got through as did about 4-5 boats of another party and 2-3 others in our party. It helped to have extra bodies at the crux to push the boat and reposition as it went down. I tried a middle shoot on the right side but ended up stuck for a half hour and we pulled it out pretty easily with a rope. If you go right, go all the way right or I might hit the middle shoot again with a lot of momentum. The rest of our party risked it on the main left run and there were no other cuts including one of our boats who hit the wrapped boat pretty hard. Right as we left our boat repair station on river right 1/2 down the rapid, another boat came through and was cut. It felt like boater's roulette over there. I am glad someone is on it.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Freeflow1 said:


> We are so fortunate that we, as citizens of a nation, have people who are paid, and dedicated to take care of our rivers and do the kind of hard work that it takes to deal with problems like this.


Wouldn't it also be great if we lived in a world that people took responsibility to clean up their own F$#@ing mess! 

I am well aware that bad shit happens to even the best boaters. I think it's absolutely ridiculous that most years blossom has multiple boats that are abandoned and create a hazard for the rest of the community to deal with. 

I would love to see a sign installed at the scout that could be used to warn people there is a new hazard in the rapid since you often can't even see the wrecks from the scout.


----------



## Freeflow1 (Jul 5, 2017)

The wrap was safely removed on 11/2.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Freeflow1 said:


> The wrap was safely removed on 11/2.


Any chance there's video?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

oarboatman said:


> Wouldn't it also be great if we lived in a world that people took responsibility to clean up their own F$#@ing mess!


Lighten up. I'm sure the people would have recovered their gear if they'd had any way to do it. Nobody takes lightly the decision to walk away from a $10,000 pile of equipment.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

The Mogur said:


> Lighten up. I'm sure the people would have recovered their gear if they'd had any way to do it. Nobody takes lightly the decision to walk away from a $10,000 pile of equipment.



Brings up a good story. Few years ago during runoff I put in on the Roaring Fork near Carbondale. Few hundred yards downstream we saw a drift boat sunk, facing into the current, and tied to a tree. Looked good and stuck so we just left it. Couple of days later we see the same boat but now the 40 ft cottonwood has fallen in the river and the drifter is holding the tree. I knew that it wasn't going to last long so I called a buddy and we got all my come alongs, winches and ropes, and my swiftwater gear and set about retrieving it. At one point I think we had four come alongs attached and two z-drags. Finally got it to budge and eventually got it to shore where we proceed to bailing. Didn't seem to be getting anywhere so checked the drain plug. Sure enough no drain plug - found it in a compartment. PO had launched with no drain plug and sunk her. Anyway, we got it drained, rowed to the takeout and trailered it to my storage yard. Called the Sheriff, no report. Asked around and nobody knew whose it was. Couple of weeks go by and we think we have a brand new Clackacraft only to get a call from the Sheriff. Turns out the PO had sunk it, left the State and not filed a report. Sheriff says we gotta give it back, fair enough but I give him a bill for $1800 salvage and storage fee. Took a bit of negotiating but eventually settled on$1100 I think. Guess all turned out OK but don't discount someones propensity to walk from a serious fuck up


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

jgrebe said:


> Sheriff says we gotta give it back, fair enough but I give him a bill for $1800 salvage and storage fee. Took a bit of negotiating but eventually settled on$1100 I think. Guess all turned out OK but don't discount someones propensity to walk from a serious fuck up


Sounds like a win to me!


----------

